# moonlights



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

just thought id share a pic of my 220g & 90g during their moonlight cycle, Enjoy!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great. I love the moonlights. Makes night viewing much easier.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I just ordered my moonlights. I looks amazing at night. I got nice reflections on the wall as well. Its like the fish swim on the walls.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cold Cathode? I don't see the blue shafts of light typical of LED setups. Very nice indeed.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you get the moonlight from and what make are they?


----------



## CanadianCowbell (Jan 16, 2011)

Discus Dave said:


> Where did you get the moonlight from and what make are they?


I would also like to know the answer to this!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

CanadianCowbell said:


> Discus Dave said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get the moonlight from and what make are they?
> ...


ebay, i can pm links if you like



2wheelsx2 said:


> Cold Cathode? I don't see the blue shafts of light typical of LED setups. Very nice indeed.


you dont see the blue light colums in my water because my tanks water is clean, free of clouding/sediment... lol 
as for cold cathode nah.. i like using proper lights.. all my moonlights are in the area of 450-470nm


----------

